# Fragen zum Substrat Sand



## zaubermaus101003 (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben am Wochenende Wasser in unseren neuen Teich gelassen. Es war jedoch ganz anders als ich mir das vorgestellt habe!!! Da meine bessere Hälfte den Sand nicht sofort reinmachen wollte haben wir erst mal nur Wasser eingelassen  (er meinte um die Falten besser glätten zu können) und nicht so wie ich wollte erst Sand dann Wasser! Folglich mussten wir später den Sand " hineinschmeisen " und das Ergebnis heftig aufgewühltes Wasser. Deshalb wurde das Wasser auch erst mal nur in die Tiefzone eingelassen um es bei der Flachwasser- und Sumpfzone besser zu machen. So viel zur Vorgeschichte. 

Meine eigentlich Frage ist:

Reicht es wenn ich Sand als Grundlage nehme (soll ich ihn überall aufbringen) und nur an die Stellen an die ich die Pflanzen setze ein Sand-Lehmgemisch einbringen? 
Denn Sand haben wir noch im Garten übrig von unserem ehemaligen Strand, der sich leider als großes Katzenklo entpuppte, wurde natürlich vor dem einbringen durchgesiebt. Lehmige Erde haben wir noch in kleiner Menge vom Aushub übrig. 
Noch eine Frage zum mischen (auch wenn es sich dumm anhört, bin eben ein absoluter Laie auf diesem Gebiet) wie bekomme ich die Dicken harten Lehmbrocken mit dem Sand vermischt, reicht es diese grob zu zerkleinern und einfach unterzumischen ? 
Ich hoffe der Beitrag ist nicht all zu verwirrend. Sorry!

Grüße Nicole

Infos zu unserem Teichprojekt gibt es an der Stelle : Mein Teich und ich


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

Hallo Nicole,

wir nehmen an, dass hast Du vielleicht schon gelesen: *klick hier*. Das beantwortet sicherlich schon einiges ...

So wie Du es beschreibst, wollt Ihr das Sand-Lehm-Gemisch ohne Ufermatte direkt auf die Folie machen  ? Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Substrat nicht ganz so gut hält und leicht herunterrutscht, bzw. gespült wird ohne Ufermatte, erfüllt diese Matte auch den Zweck, die lichtempfindliche Folie vor der Sonnenstrahlung zu schützen. Ohne Matte müsste diese Aufgabe ergo das Substrat übernehmen, was nahe legt, die gesamte Folie damit zu bedecken.

Ob nur Sand oder ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch oder ganz was Anderes ist hier im Forum auch schon leidenschaftlich und kontrovers diskutiert worden. Wir pledieren für Sand/Lehm, siehe als Ergänzung auch den Link oben. Vor allem gibt der Lehm dem Sand etwas mehr "Festigkeit" (wenn man das so nennen kann ...) jedenfalls verbleibt das Substrat als Gemisch deutlich besser am Ort und rutscht weniger ab als Sand "allein".

Gemischt haben wir den Sand mit dem Lehm wie folgt: Den Lehm haben wir in einen Kübel gegeben und mit Wasser überschüttet. Das Wasser haben wir "untergerührt", bis der Lehm etwa die Konsistenz von Pudding   hatte. Dieser "Pudding" wiederum lässt sich dann leicht unter den Sand mischen (zumindest, so wie wir gemischt haben, mit einem Rührvorsatz an der Bohrmaschine)

Ach ja ... und einfacher ist es tatsächlich erst das Substrat einzubringen und dann vorsichtig das Wasser aufzufüllen. Die Idee, vorher die Falten durch das Wasser glätten zu lassen hatten wir auch, nur haben wir zum Einbringen des Substrates das Wasser dann wieder abgepumpt und uns langsam, sozusagen schichtweise "nach oben" gearbeitet.


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

Hallo Claudia & Ludwig,

vielen Dank für den Tipp   mit der Ufermatte, hab zwar schon so einiges gelesen aber diese Alternative ist mir irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen. Man lernt hier wirklich so einiges dazu. Den Sand werde ich auch so wie Ihr versuchen zu mischen und werde aber versuchen erst mal nur die Pflanzstellen mit diesem Gemisch zu speisen, da nicht so viel Lehm vorhanden ist, ich hoffe das reicht den Pflänzchen.

Grüße Nicole


----------



## Teichfreund (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

Hallo Nicole,

ich habe bei meinem Teich lediglich etwa 5 cm Sand eingebracht (vor dem Befüllen  ). Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass ich lieber sehr mageres Substrat einbringe und mir, wenn wirklich nichts wächst, zusätzliche Alternativen überlege. 
M.M. nach besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass man sich sonst schon zu Beginn eine Überdüngung einbringt, die in einer hübschen Algenblüte enden kann (nicht muss, aber kann!). Und Fadenalgen habe ich im Moment auch noch genügend. Mal sehen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis sich alles eingependelt hat und die Unterwasserpflanzen den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

kleiner Nachtrag:

Das Mischungsverhältnis Sand zu Lehm, dass wir verwendet haben, hatten wir nicht erwähnt  : Wir haben auf einen Eimer Sand (10 ltr.) eine Kelle voll Lehm gemischt. Also wenig Lehm, viel Sand. Dieses Mischungsverhältnis haben wir uns selbst ausgedacht und es erhebt in keinster Weise irgendeinen Anspruch, das "Richtige" zu sein. Das Einzige, was wir sagen können, es liegt noch auf der Matte, auch dort, wo der Bachlauf in den Teich mündet.


----------



## glasklar (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

hallo 

ich habe ja wie die meisten teichanfänger denn riesen fehler gemacht teicherde genommen  
ich werde nach und nach alles ändern .jestern habe ich die ersten körbe rausgeholt techerde und pflanzen raus 
ich hatte noch einen sack spielsand denn habe ich zum einpflanzen genommen .oder war das auch falch


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

Hallo Nicole



			
				zaubermaus101003 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Den Sand werde ich auch so wie Ihr versuchen zu mischen und werde aber versuchen erst mal nur die Pflanzstellen mit diesem Gemisch zu speisen, da nicht so viel Lehm vorhanden ist, ich hoffe das reicht den Pflänzchen.




Das sollte fürs erste reichen.   

Später kommt dann noch Mulm dazu, da haste dann genügend "Dünger"


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

Hallo Eugen!
Danke! Aber was ist Mulm? 
Bin halt doch noch ein Anfänger!
Gruß Nicole


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*



			
				zaubermaus101003 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist Mulm?



Eine Schicht, die sich am Boden aus abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen, hereingefallenem Laub etc. bildet.   Schaust Du *hier* - denn Tante Google und Onkel Wiki wissen fast alles  :troet


----------



## Fietje69 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

Hallo Glasklar,

Spielsand? Oha... Willkommen im Club! das haben wir auch gemacht und er macht seinen Namen alle Ehre- er bleibt nicht haften!
Jedesmal wenn wir in den Teich gehen, dann haben wir eine "Staubwolke" im Teich der eingebrachte "Gelbe" Sand liegt wie eine 1 genau wie die leichte Schicht der Teicherde....

Gruß

axel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte noch einen sack spielsand denn habe ich zum einpflanzen genommen .oder war das auch falch



In den Körben ist das sicherlich völlig in Ordnung. Den feinen Spielsand allerdings so im Teich auszubringen, wird sicherlich die Probleme erzeugen, die Axel (fietje69) beschreibt.


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*

Zum Glück haben wir gröberen Bausand.
Gestern haben wir mit dem Gemasche begonnen, was für eine Pampe dieses Sand-Lehm-Gemisch aber das hält sicherlich besser als reiner Sand. 
Wir haben nun nur in der Tiefzone reinen Sand eingebracht. Die Flachwasser- und Sumpfzone bestücken wir nun mit dem Gemisch!
Vielen Dank nochmals für die hilfreichen Tipps, vor allem der Mischvorgang, das hat uns sehr geholfen. 

Liebe Grüße Nicole


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Substrat Sand*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Den feinen Spielsand allerdings so im Teich auszubringen, wird sicherlich die Probleme erzeugen, die Axel (fietje69) beschreibt.



Hi All,

aber Willi hat doch keinen Schwimmteich - so oft wird er also nicht im Wasser rumkrabbeln. Ich hab den Spielsand auch lose rumliegen - wirklich trübe war es nur beim Einbringen. Danach - auch beim rumstapfen - maximal ein Schleier, der nach ein paar Stunden wieder weg war.


----------

